# Comet Cycle Co., Toronto, 1896



## Brian R. (Dec 10, 2017)

I recently acquired this 1896 Comet. It rides very nicely on new Stutzman wood rims with metal inserts, and a first year Eclipse Morrow hub brake in place of the original fixie hub.  With a 25 1/2 inch frame getting on and off takes some practice. The funny thing is, this is the medium size frame, not the tall frame! The tall frame has a  27 inch seat tube. The smallest size available was 24 inch. The paint, front hub, stem and bars, crank and pedals are original (not sure about seat). The way the seat mounts on the seat post is unusual - I've never seen this type before. It varies from the 1896 catalogue image, which makes me wonder if this bike could be a year older or newer, or the post and seat were added later. It succeeds in getting the seat a bit lower which is helpful on this bike. The head badge is a decal, not metal, which makes me think there must be some mystery bikes out there that are Comets, in Canada at least. The fork crown looks unique so that would be a good identifier.

The Comet factory was at 17-19-21 Temperance Street in downtown Toronto. I will add pictures from an 1896 brochure (photocopy, I don't have the original unfortunately), a couple of cabinet cards, and period ads I found on the 'Net. The Dunlop Trophy Race referred to in the ad was the first one, held in 1894. The last race was held in 1926.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 11, 2017)

Very very Cooool!


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks Filmonger. I'd like to suggest, if anyone in the world has a Comet and is on the CABE, please post photo(s) here. I know there are some very, very expensive wooden ones out there, but I'd like to see other steel ones too.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 11, 2017)

Awesome!  And so cool you have all the support information.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Obviously a different maker but I have this badge and can't find anything on it. I've searched both bicycle and motorcycle without any luck. V/r Shawn


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 12, 2017)

Freqman1, I've never heard of that brand of Comet bike, sorry.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## locomotion (Sep 28, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> I recently acquired this 1896 Comet. It rides very nicely on new Stutzman wood rims with metal inserts, and a first year Eclipse Morrow hub brake in place of the original fixie hub.  With a 25 1/2 inch frame getting on and off takes some practice. The funny thing is, this is the medium size frame, not the tall frame! The tall frame has a  27 inch seat tube. The smallest size available was 24 inch. The paint, front hub, stem and bars, crank and pedals are original (not sure about seat). The way the seat mounts on the seat post is unusual - I've never seen this type before. It varies from the 1896 catalogue image, which makes me wonder if this bike could be a year older or newer, or the post and seat were added later. It succeeds in getting the seat a bit lower which is helpful on this bike. The head badge is a decal, not metal, which makes me think there must be some mystery bikes out there that are Comets, in Canada at least. The fork crown looks unique so that would be a good identifier.
> 
> The Comet factory was at 17-19-21 Temperance Street in downtown Toronto. I will add pictures from an 1896 brochure (photocopy, I don't have the original unfortunately), a couple of cabinet cards, and period ads I found on the 'Net. The Dunlop Trophy Race referred to in the ad was the first one, held in 1894. The last race was held in 1926.
> 
> View attachment 722465View attachment 722466View attachment 722467View attachment 722468View attachment 722469View attachment 722470View attachment 722471View attachment 722462View attachment 722461View attachment 722463View attachment 722464View attachment 722475View attachment 722476View attachment 722477View attachment 722478View attachment 722479View attachment 722480View attachment 722481View attachment 722482View attachment 722483




I love Comets. 
But you know that this is not the original headbadge decal right?


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 28, 2018)

Some of you may not know that Major Taylor raced on a "Comet".


----------



## David Brown (Sep 29, 2018)

The original badge is under the badge . It is a very close copy as I took it off the cabinet card. I should know as it was my bike.  Brian I will try and get you a picture of another Comet  that was mine and is in Denmark now. A friend there has it, same year but different seat post. Also wood bars


----------



## David Brown (Sep 29, 2018)

Brian 
i sent you pictures of my other Comet that is in Denmark now.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 29, 2018)

David Brown said:


> The original badge is under the badge . It is a very close copy as I took it off the cabinet card. I should know as it was my bike.  Brian I will try and get you a picture of another Comet  that was mine and is in Denmark now. A friend there has it, same year but different seat post. Also wood bars




Yes I know David, just saying .... it's still a reproduction!
BTW, who did it for you? How long ago was it? Was it a water-decal?

Did you have the original hubs for this Comet? or just those replacement wheels?
Max


----------



## locomotion (Sep 29, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Some of you may not know that Major Taylor raced on a "Comet".
> 
> View attachment 875538




I did not know that. Do you know the year that he raced on a Comet? Any pictures of the bike by any chance?
Thanks for sharing.
Max


----------



## David Brown (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi Max  The head badge decal is not a water Decal. But it worked for me never said it was a original. Had that made about 18 years ago. Front hub is original. Rear is early first year Morrow coaster.  I like to ride them so much nicer to ride in traffic and safer.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 29, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I did not know that. Do you know the year that he raced on a Comet? Any pictures of the bike by any chance?
> Thanks for sharing.
> Max




I believe it was 1897..

I don’t think I have a pic of him on a Comet but I might. Need to look through and study the pics I have of him.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 29, 2018)

So sweet a ride, tall frames are tight man, ride it, enjoy it, feel it, HAPPINESS!!!!


----------



## David Brown (Oct 1, 2018)

This is my other Comet i had. This bike is in Denmark now and has been for about 9 years. The picture was taken in my back yard. These are the only Comets




 like this that I know of. This is the fellow that has it now.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 1, 2018)

David Brown said:


> This is my other Comet i had. This bike is in Denmark now and has been for about 9 years. The picture was taken in my back yard. These are the only CometsView attachment 876742
> 
> like this that I know of. This is the fellow that has it now.




Did this one have a headbadge decal or a shadow of one David?


----------



## David Brown (Oct 1, 2018)

No  there was no paint at all left on this  Comet . Also pedals and wheels where missing. Wood bars where there as shown. Ever thing else was the same as other Comet.


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you for the recent posts, and thanks Dave for the photos emailed to me. I had not seen the recent posts until just yesterday. The CABE usually emails me when people respond to my posts but did not notify me about these latest ones for some reason.

My Comet is currently on display in a small bicycle exhibit at the Market Gallery, St. Lawrence Market in Toronto. It's called Bike City and was put together by the City of Toronto. The curator had the red dress reproduced from the image in the 1896 Toronto Exhibition poster. She was originally going to display it next to a modern racing outfit, but decided to put it next to my Comet after realizing that this bike bears a resemblance to the one the lady in red was riding in the poster image (the images came out sideways in two attempts to post them upright, once to the left and then to the right; not sure why


----------



## David Brown (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks great Brian.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 3, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I did not know that. Do you know the year that he raced on a Comet? Any pictures of the bike by any chance?
> Thanks for sharing.
> Max




Here's Major Taylor on his Comet :


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 3, 2018)

>


----------



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 878223




Thank you for posting the picture and the article. You have an incredible archive. Is it an online archive ot do you have all those pictures and article in "paper"?
Love the bars on that Waltham Comet.

Unfortunately, this is a Waltham Comet. Not the same manufacturer.
The Comet we are refering to is, Comet the manufacturer. Comet Cycle Co. from Toronto, Canada.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 4, 2018)

Taylor rode a Waltham Comet, made in Waltham,MA. I don't believe it was associated with the Canadian company.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> View attachment 727794View attachment 727795




Hi Giovanni, thank you for posting.
This picture has floated around online for some time. Do you have the picture of the headbadge by any chance?


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 4, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Thank you for posting the picture and the article. You have an incredible archive. Is it an online archive ot do you have all those pictures and article in "paper"?
> Love the bars on that Waltham Comet.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is a Waltham Comet. Not the same manufacturer.
> The Comet we are refering to is, Comet the manufacturer. Comet Cycle Co. from Toronto, Canada.




Yes that's right!!! ( blooper on that one ) Waltham was a different bike. Thanks for that.

I've gone ahead and removed the pics and other information so not to get confused.


----------

